# Surgery to remove Granulation Scar Tissue in Vagina



## jfer

Hello All;

I hope this is the right forum for my questions.

I had 3rd degree tear after the birth of my first son in July 2008. I discovered at my 6 week check up that I had some granulation tissue in my vagina that had formed around the stitches. At that time, the midwife applied some silver nitrate to remove it (ouch!).

However, at 6 months post partum, I still have the tissue and, after seeing a gynecologists as per the midwife's suggestion, the doctor says it is "quite large" and would take many silver nitrate applications to remove. And that might not even work.

The doctor also suggested surgery to have it removed, an excision basically. I am seriously considering this as I have continuous discharge as a result of the tissue, and occasionally a dull ache in my vagina from it.

I am wondering if anyone else on this forum can speak to their experience with surgery to excise granulation tissue after birth. Specifically, how uncomfortable is the procedure and how long is the recovery?

Thank you in advance for your responses.

Jen, mother to Ronan, DOB: 07/14/2008/


----------



## heatherweh

I'm so sorry for your pain Jen.







I had an episiotomy that didn't heal properly and required application of silver nitrate at my post-partum visit- ouch is right. But that did clear up any unhealed tissue so I didn't require any surgery. If it were going to continue to bleed and bother me I would have gotten the surgery though.

Good luck to you and I hope that whichever route you choose does lead to a full healing so your vagina can get back to its regular business!


----------



## lifeguard

I had granulated tissue at my 3rd degree tear at my 6 week check. He didn't do the silver nitrate but rather froze the area & scraped the tissue off. It felt MUCH better 2 days later than it ever had before that point. I would definitely do it - from my experience.


----------



## mamato3cherubs

I have no advice on the surgery, other than, as uncomfortable as it may be, possibly seeking a second opinion.

I had granulated scar tissue after my vaginal hysterectomy. It was bad, very painful during intercourse. At my 2nd follow up after surgery I think it was, I complained about the pain and she found the scar tissue. She used the Silver Nitrate, and wow, I dont think ouch is a strong enough word! I am not a screamer, nor do I throw up, ever, I did both right there in the office.
You can imagine how I felt when the first application didnt take care of it all, lucky for me, a second did, and I am sooo glad I went through with it.

I can not imagine that the surgery or recovery from could be any worse. It would be something I would consider. You dont need to live with the discomfort and pain of granular scar tissue.

good luck to you mama!


----------



## thepeach80

I had a laser on mine, it was done right there in the office. Hurt like a ********* (insert any amount of improper words there), but didn't last long and it felt soooo much better when it was healed. I could finally have sex again w/out crying from the pain and having to stop. I had a 3rd degree tear as well from Evan basically being pulled out of me in one push b/c I had abrupted while in labor. I didn't have any problems w/ my next birth though. Oh, and we did try the silve nitrate first (again *************) and it didn't fix it. Good luck, but it helped me a lot.


----------



## terri96

Hi I just happen to google this surgery since I have the exact same experience that u did, I see that this happened to you years ago but now, and that nobody answered your question which made me kind of sad. but I really really hope that you can help me since I am going thru the same thing I might get the surgery in two weeks please let me know what happened how u felt if you ever had the surgery I really appreciate it thanks you can also email me to [email protected] once again thanks


----------



## jlaws

*Procedure/clinic*

Hi JEN,

I know this is coming very late, but which procedure did you use? Which clinic and doctor did you go to? How much did it cost? Please respond to my email at lawso101 (at) umn (dot) edu or to this forum.

thank you


----------



## jlaws

thepeach80 said:


> I had a laser on mine, it was done right there in the office. Hurt like a ********* (insert any amount of improper words there), but didn't last long and it felt soooo much better when it was healed. I could finally have sex again w/out crying from the pain and having to stop. I had a 3rd degree tear as well from Evan basically being pulled out of me in one push b/c I had abrupted while in labor. I didn't have any problems w/ my next birth though. Oh, and we did try the silve nitrate first (again *************) and it didn't fix it. Good luck, but it helped me a lot.


what was the exact procedure and what was the doctors name?


----------

